# Oliver North & the NRA



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...

www.foxnews.com/us/2018/05/07/lt-col-oliver-north-to-become-nra-president-organization-says.html


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 7, 2018)

Maybe.  I'm not sure he has enough "fire" in his personality.  Charton Heston was da bomb imo.

People haven't figured out yet tho that Gun Control is really the same old Democrat segregation scam against blacks and women who will ultimately be affected the most.

Democrats ALWAYS want people whom they intend to enslave to be weak and helpless.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

Lt. Col. Oliver North to become NRA president, organization says


----------



## edthecynic (May 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...


I agree, a gun runner to terrorists is the perfect president for the NRA terrorist organization.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> I agree, a gun runner to terrorists is the perfect president for the NRA terrorist organization.



Experience counts...


----------



## basquebromance (May 7, 2018)

Oliver North, in the end, sells out everything he pretends he cares about -- even his own country.


----------



## TNHarley (May 7, 2018)

Reagans bitch? Holy fuck. WTH are they thinking


----------



## TNHarley (May 7, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...
> ...


You love gun runners to terorist, mr obama-loving-disingenuous-hack.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 7, 2018)

Billy listens to the Democrats' beans burning ...


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...
> 
> www.foxnews.com/us/2018/05/07/lt-col-oliver-north-to-become-nra-president-organization-says.html


Oh, shit.  I got all excited thinking LaPierre had stepped down.
Oh well.  Col. North will do alright, but I hope he finds a way to get rid of Wayne and Chris.  What a noxious combo to sell gun safety to this country.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 7, 2018)

The Irony is thick with this one! Reagan's 'perfect little soldier' --still repping weapons!

Shall we stroll down memory lane?

Oliver North - Wikipedia


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Reagans bitch? Holy fuck. WTH are they thinking


Same people that think Ted Nugent is a good idea.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 7, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...
> ...


Unfortunately true.

I can't believe they picked North.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> The Irony is thick with this one! Reagan's 'perfect little soldier' --still repping weapons!
> 
> Shall we stroll down memory lane?
> 
> Oliver North - Wikipedia


He wasn't the one who thought up selling weapons to Iran.  He just spent the money on what he thought was a good cause.  Who DID think up selling the weapons to Iran?  Did we ever find out?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> I can't believe they picked North.



Is there a better person for the job? I am sure there is always someone better... Just what does a President of the NRA do? Makes speeches that someone else writes, eats rubber chicken dinners and has their photo taken a whole shitload... This jarhead is more than qualified to be a figurehead... Someone else will be doing the heavy lifting... He is being rewarded for service above and beyond the call of duty...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...
> ...



Nah.  LaPierre runs the show.  The president gives speeches and stuff.

Neither of the other two are going anywhere.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Disappointing.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Nah.  They've done a great job.


----------



## TNHarley (May 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I hope so. I dont mind wayne but this guy?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 7, 2018)

Oliver North will put the Libnutts in orbit


----------



## dudmuck (May 7, 2018)

A white, armed, convicted felon who betrayed his country. I can't think of a better icon for the NRA.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Billy, if you want the NRA to win over the hearts and minds of the fence sitters, you have the wrong people at the top.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## TNHarley (May 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


 he has the best words


----------



## McRocket (May 7, 2018)

A convicted felon who sold weapons to Iran?

He is perfect to lead the NRA (Neurotic Rifle Association).


----------



## del (May 7, 2018)

_Retired Marine Lt. Col. Oliver North, a central figure in the Iran-contra affair in the 1980s, has been named president of the National Rifle Association. 


The NRA’s board of directors chose North to be the organization’s president Monday morning after NRA President Pete Brownell decided not to seek a second term. 


“This is the most exciting news for our members since Charlton Heston became president of our Association,” NRA Executive Vice President and CEO Wayne LaPierre said. “Oliver North is a legendary warrior for American freedom, a gifted communicator and skilled leader. In these times, I can think of no one better suited to serve as our president.”


North will assume the presidency in coming weeks and has retired from Fox News, where he was a commentator, effective immediately. 
_
Oliver North named president of the National Rifle Association_
_
give the nra credit.

they're upfront in their disregard for the american people._

_


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 7, 2018)

Wait...

Isn't he a convicted felon?


----------



## del (May 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Wait...
> 
> Isn't he a convicted felon?



he was, but the convictions were vacated on a technicality.

he only traded arms for hostages with iran, obtaining the arms by selling crack to his fellow americans, so i can see why he's a hero of the right.

the raped and murdered clergy in central america are just the cherry on the sundae.

gotta give nancy reagan some credit

she called him out as a liar and torpedoed his senate run in virginia.


----------



## my2¢ (May 7, 2018)

He's not my president.


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2018)

McRocket said:


> A convicted felon who sold weapons to Iran?
> 
> He is perfect to lead the NRA (Neurotic Rifle Association).



I guess they could have gone for Obama who botched a weapons sale to Mexican Drug Cartels....


----------



## del (May 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...
> ...



they're not selling gun safety

they're selling fear


----------



## del (May 7, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> He's not my president.



he's mine but only because i was stupid enough to buy a life membership in the nra back when they weren't completely fucked in the head.

i do tape their postage paid envelopes to bricks though


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Wait...
> 
> Isn't he a convicted felon?



No he isn't.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2018)

Didn’t Ollie sell arms toIran?

Guess he supports their right to bear arms


----------



## TNHarley (May 7, 2018)

del said:


> _Retired Marine Lt. Col. Oliver North, a central figure in the Iran-contra affair in the 1980s, has been named president of the National Rifle Association.
> 
> 
> The NRA’s board of directors chose North to be the organization’s president Monday morning after NRA President Pete Brownell decided not to seek a second term.
> ...


Making a person president of a gun advocacy group that was selling weapons to terrorists isnt the best idea.
Its like giving someone like obama a nobel peace prize


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2018)

del said:


> they're not selling gun safety
> 
> they're selling fear



You seem scared....I recommend a gun free zone sign at your house.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



There are no fence sitters.  Only those educated, and those uneducated.


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2018)

del said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




*"Zone 2":* Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum / Environment Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevantto the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> I guess they could have gone for Obama who botched a weapons sale to Mexican Drug Cartels....



Or possibly bill's wife selling weapons in Syria through the proxy Chris Stevens, Career Diplomat/Lawyer/Gunrunner for pbo...


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

Why can I just not think the guy is that bad?  It's got to be my moral relativity showing.
Maybe I'm just a sucker for a guy in uniform.


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why can I just not think the guy is that bad?  It's got to be my moral relativity showing.
> Maybe I'm just a sucker for a guy in uniform.


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Correct.  The position is a figure head and public speaker position.

North will do good at that position.

Policy will be determined by others.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why can I just not think the guy is that bad? It's got to be my moral relativity showing.
> Maybe I'm just a sucker for a guy in uniform.



When you are a career soldier 99% of the time you do exactly what you are told, that 1% all I can say is you better have a damn good reason or be willing to faces the consequences... Nothing like playing civilian...


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why can I just not think the guy is that bad? It's got to be my moral relativity showing.
> ...


He broke the law


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So he should never work again, Rightwinger?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> He broke the law



He followed orders...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

*What was Oliver North convicted of?*
Oliver L. North was "Indicted March 16, 1988, on 16 felony counts. After standing trial on 12, North was convicted May 4, 1989 of *three charges*: accepting an illegal gratuity, aiding and abetting in the obstruction of a congressional inquiry, and destruction of documents.
*Oliver North - SourceWatch*
sourcewatch.org/index.php/oliver_north


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2018)

Oliver North is a great pick for President of my alma mater. Hail to the NRA!


----------



## there4eyeM (May 7, 2018)

He and Reagan circumvented Congress and the Constitution they had sworn to uphold. That's criminal enough.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > He broke the law
> ...


He apparently was one of the planners of the whole deal, and he admitted to it.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

Oliver North and John Poindexter were indicted on multiple charges on March 16, 1988.[108] North, indicted on 16 counts, was found guilty by a jury of three felony counts. The convictions were vacated on appeal on the grounds that North's Fifth Amendment rights may have been violated by the indirect use of his testimony to Congress, which had been given under a grant of immunity.

Iran–Contra affair - Wikipedia


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2018)

Whap! As soon as Colonel North assumed the prestigious post of president of the super patriot organization National Rifle Association, the left brought up Iran-Contra. We were fighting communism during Cold War and pussies like John Kerry and Teddy Kennedy had cut off aid to CONTRA freedom fighters. North did what he had to do...and then had to falll on his sword to protect higher-up’s. Not Reagan! Good Marine. Semp-Fi Colonel North.
Oliver North named president of the National Rifle Association


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Whap! As soon as Colonel North assumed the prestigious post of president of the super patriot organization National Rifle Association, the left brought up Iran-Contra. We were fighting communism during Cold War and pussies like John Kerry and Teddy Kennedy had cut off aid to CONTRA freedom fighters. North did what he had to do...and then had to falll on his sword to protect higher-up’s. Not Reagan! Good Marine. Semp-Fi Colonel North.
> Oliver North named president of the National Rifle Association


You really should have put this in the other North thread.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Hmmm....Nope....your certainty in no way validates your argument. I note  your feelings....with amusement.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (May 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why can I just not think the guy is that bad?  It's got to be my moral relativity showing.
> Maybe I'm just a sucker for a guy in uniform.


Well..he did take the lemons he had..and make a lot of lemonade--a total come back story success, I guess.

His selection just clearly shows where the NRA lines up, politically.

Not that there was any doubt.


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> He broke the law



His conviction was overturned.  That means he didn't.


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> *What was Oliver North convicted of?*
> Oliver L. North was "Indicted March 16, 1988, on 16 felony counts. After standing trial on 12, North was convicted May 4, 1989 of *three charges*: accepting an illegal gratuity, aiding and abetting in the obstruction of a congressional inquiry, and destruction of documents.
> *Oliver North - SourceWatch*
> sourcewatch.org/index.php/oliver_north



...and then it was overturned...


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > He broke the law
> ...



So did Nazis at Nuremberg


----------



## saveliberty (May 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Aren't you the guy who says Hillary is innocent, because she hasn't been convicted?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So did Nazis at Nuremberg



So did Bill's wife at Benghazi... Your point being what?


----------



## McRocket (May 7, 2018)

Oliver North always struck me as stupid.

And most gun nuts I have known were stupid.

Sounds like a perfect match.


----------



## Rosy (May 12, 2018)

Oliver North Is Named N.R.A. President

The NRA could not be in less capable hands


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...
> ...


LaPierre is the real head of the NRA, the NRA presidents are primary spokesmen with no real power.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Is there a better person for the job? I am sure there is always someone better... Just what does a President of the NRA do? Makes speeches that someone else writes, eats rubber chicken dinners and has their photo taken a whole shitload... This jarhead is more than qualified to be a figurehead... Someone else will be doing the heavy lifting... He is being rewarded for service above and beyond the call of duty...





Ringel05 said:


> LaPierre is the real head of the NRA, the NRA presidents are primary spokesmen with no real power.



An attribute for my words would have been nice...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a better person for the job? I am sure there is always someone better... Just what does a President of the NRA do? Makes speeches that someone else writes, eats rubber chicken dinners and has their photo taken a whole shitload... This jarhead is more than qualified to be a figurehead... Someone else will be doing the heavy lifting... He is being rewarded for service above and beyond the call of duty...
> ...


I have to watch who I'm quoting.........  Oops......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 12, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Oliver North, in the end, sells out everything he pretends he cares about -- even his own country.



exactly,he would be a traiter to americans and sell them out same as every president from reagan to obama has done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 12, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Reagans bitch? Holy fuck. WTH are they thinking



you got that right dude.LOL


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 12, 2018)

I remember this chap. His Secretary was really fit,cant remember her name. Was he shagging her ?


----------



## edthecynic (May 12, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > He broke the law
> ...


No, his conviction was NEVER overturned, and you knew that, His IMMUNITY agreement overrode his CONVICTION. So he was CONVICTED but was declared IMMUNE, not innocent. If he gives up his immunity he goes straight to jail.


----------



## Pogo (May 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't think they could find a better man to lead this Org...
> ...



Hey, he can always trade them to Iran for arms.


----------



## Pogo (May 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> He is being rewarded for service above and beyond the call of duty...



I uh, think he already got rewarded for that.  With a conviction.


----------

